# City of Toledo, Ohio



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Toledo, Ohio is a city of 300,000 (metro 700,000) located in Northwest Ohio, 50 miles south of Detroit on the Michigan border. It is known as the "Glass Capital of the World", being famous for innovations in glass industry as well as an auto parts city. Downtown Toledo has a lot of historical buildings in tact, and these pictures were taken last weekend, when I went down to see the world-famous Toledo Mud Hens Triple AAA baseball team and the famous Toledo Zoo.


















Huntington Center (formerly Lucas County Arena), home of the ECHL's Toledo Walleye









Commodore Perry Hotel (now an apartment building)


















Looking up at one of Toledo's tallest, the Fiberglass Tower, once the world headquarters for Owens-Corning, now vacant... although soon-to-be-renovated...









Seagate Convention Center









Looking up at the National City building, completed in 1930









Riverfront Apartment Building









How Toledo got its recognition as the "Glass Capital of the World"









ToledoEdison building


















Riverfront buildings, including 1 and 4 Seagate









The Park Inn downtown









Historic block across from Park Inn on Summit St.

















Fort Industry Square, downtown Toledo...

























Riverfront Promenade









An interesting building and Anthony Wayne Bridge...


















Downtown skyline









Docks Complex from across the Maumee River...









Anthony Wayne Bridge









Crowne Plaza Hotel, Imagination Station building, and One Seagate


















One Seagate, in the sun, where Fifth Third Bank is located...

















Looking up at One Seagate...









Statue of the heads of Martin Luther King, Jr. on the Cherry Street bridge...









Skyline from the Cherry Street Bridge...


























Looking across the river at Toledo's south part...









Glass City Skyway over the Maumee River









Toledo's industrial signs...

















One Seagate again...

















Four Seagate









Interesting Park downtown...









Toledo Blade building with City Hall in the background...









Base of City Hall...









Looking up at Toledo's UNREMARKABLE city hall...

















Founding of Toledo plaque

















House in downtown Toledo...









St. Paul's Lutheran Church









The Cute Hamlin Inn...









Lucas County Courthouse, completed in 1897...

















Toledo and Lucas County Public Library, built 1917...









Hannon's Block (renovated)









Buildings near and around the stadium and arena...









Table Forty...









Pizza Papalis... a popular Detroit area Pizza eatery serving Chicago-style pizza...









Cute market...









This looks like either an old theatre or warehouse...









Where I ate supper Friday night... Spaghetti Warehouse...









St. Clair Village, near downtown...

































Swamp Shop building, where Mud Hens and Walleye merchandise are sold...


























Downtown Toledo...









Skyline...


















Old Factory on the riverfront, not sure what it is...


















Fountain near Imagination Station museum on riverfront...

























Trinity Episcopal Church









Valentine Theatre, home of the Toledo Symphony Orchestra...









Another cute clock in downtown Toledo...






















































Huntington Bank Building...

























National City Building...

















KeyBank building in a square near the arena...


















A little music hall at the base of the National City Building...









ToledoEdison building from the rear...









Huntington Center...

















One Lake Erie Center...









More coming soon, hope you enjoy Toledo...


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice pics! Toledo's skyline is impressive for it's population!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!!!!


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice pics! Toledo's skyline is impressive for it's population! oops double post!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful city. the old and the new buildings are simply impressive but it's disheartening
that you can hardly see people in the streets.
I love this city.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

aster4000 said:


> beautiful city. the old and the new buildings are simply impressive but it's disheartening
> that you can hardly see people in the streets.
> I love this city.


I know and you wonder how many cities in the rust belt let downtowns die of people traffic like this and yet they stay so historic and nice.

The city has really developed downtown over the last five years, including the building of the Fifth Third Field ball park and the Huntington Center Arena and establishing an entertainment district in the old warehouse area. I think downtown Toledo is heading in the right direction, though, more businesses are opening up too, including many new restaurants near and around the ball park and arena. Downtown is severely under-rated, because sadly many people in the Toledo area go to nearby Ann Arbor's downtown or Cleveland's downtown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, cool photos from Toledo city


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Jaybird said:


> I know and you wonder how many cities in the rust belt let downtowns die of people traffic like this and yet they stay so historic and nice.
> .


I agree...inspite of that, those old buildings are impressive and will remain as such, historic, nice and respectable. Likewise, to most of cities and towns of Ohio and the rest in the rush belt.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Toledo night skyline shots... these two were the best of all the shots I took...

















National City, Riverfront Apartments, and ToledoEdison..









Fiberglass Tower, you can barely see it, because it has no lights on, since it is seeking a major tenant...









Downtown from Riverfront Promenade...

















One Seagate...









Skyline from the Cherry Street Bridge...


















One Seagate, btw, the headquarters for Fifth Third Bank in Northwest Ohio



























Crowne Plaza and Fifth Third, I like the "dramatic" look of this shot...









Riverfront Walk...


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll confirm that it looks nothing like it's Spanish namesake


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

intervention said:


> I'll confirm that it looks nothing like it's Spanish namesake


No, I would imagine that it isn't. However, the city was named after Toledo, Spain.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I was being facetious ...  I know it was named after it's Spanish counterpart. Despite the dissimilarity, it looks like it's keeping well despite being in the rust belt.


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks like a very clean city  Beautiful old buildings, some nice new architecture, green parks - must be a very nice place. Now, add people  Anyhow, nice pictures!


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's the final set of Pictures, with a bonus of pictures taken from the World Famous Toledo Zoo:

Commemorative Plaque for the Toledo Zoo









Area around the Zoo... (just to give a sense of what the neighborhood looks like)

















Front Gate to the Zoo...









Aquarium Building...









Fishes and other sea creatures...

























































Toledo Zoo Amphitheater, where concerts and exhibitions are held...









Park in the middle of the zoo...









Orangutans...

























Greenhouse

















Two Cheetahs, sleeping...









Toledo Science Center @ the Zoo...









Amazing Amphibians Exhibit









Frogs and Toads









































Meerkats...









These guys have hard-nosed attitudes...









Elephants...

























Hippos indoors, for now...

















Reptilia Exhibit...









Turtles...









A "Golden" Frog...









An Alligator...









A reptile of some sort..









Snakes...























\

Two birds recovering from accidents... in the Raptor barn...

















Black Bear...









Penguins... not from Pittsburgh...

















Aviary









Male Northern Red Cardinal

































I didn't see one Mud Hen in the zoo, was a bit disappointed, but I guess it isn't really a ZOO animal...









Baboons...

















Cool Fountain..









Toledo Skyline from the Zoo bridge...









Seal Underwater in the Arctic Exhibit...









Polar Bears

















African Park Entrance









Giraffes...









Zebras...









I think these are Oxes...









American Bald Eagles...

























That Eagle looked at me like, "What are doing in our country? Go back to your own land."









Back downtown I went...

Close up of the Pizza Papalis restaurant...









AT&T and the new Table Forty...









Buildings around the stadium and warehouse district...

































Perfect opportunity for Lofts...









An old building converted to lofts recently...

















Toledo Fire Department Station 5









Buildings along Washington Street

















Salvation Army...









Cute Little Playhouse, the Repertoir Theater









It looks a lot more livable than some cities...









Old Commercial block boarded up on Monroe St.









Backstreets...









Perfect opportunity for an auto business on Monroe Street


















Toledo Museum of Art

































Glenwood Lutheran Church









Old West Side Homes...

































Henehan-Breynan House, built 1894


























































Old West Commons Park...









Murray-Willys House, built 1901


























































A manor-like place...

































































































International Institute...

































Libbey-Tschudy-Perkins House, built in 1885 for Edward Libbey, founder of Libbey Glass

















Museum of Art Front Entrance...









Toledo Glass Pavilion

















Downtown From Monroe Street









Tony Packo's at the Park (where I ate my supper)..









Inside...









The food was killer, a mean hot dog and potato skins, especially... also chili soup and fries...









I'll make it to the original Tony Packo's location next time...

Hope you all enjoyed my tour of the GLASS CITY!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Venture (May 31, 2010)

Great pics. 










That photo. The building is actually the newer world HQ building for Owens Corning after they moved out of the tower.

Also the old factory on the riverfront is the old electric steam plant. There have been attempts to convert it into several things but developers keep falling through.


----------



## Marinerie (May 31, 2010)

Life long Toledoan. Your talent does more to showcase our City than all the tourism efforts have seen to date. Comments on lack of people are noted. We're working on that. Great Job. Thanks, Mariner


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Marinerie said:


> Life long Toledoan. Your talent does more to showcase our City than all the tourism efforts have seen to date. Comments on lack of people are noted. We're working on that. Great Job. Thanks, Mariner


You're welcome. I think Toledo native Jamie Farr, who plays Max Klinger on M*A*S*H would be proud.

That's Owens Corning's new headquarters, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

These pictures are from July 2010. 

Here I took pictures of downtown, the East End, Birmingham (Hungarian neighborhood home to the original Tony Packo's), the Docks, and Main Street in East Toledo.










PNC Bank Building (formerly National City) and the soon-to-be-renovated Fiberglass Tower. NOTE: they were just installing the new PNC logos on the top of the National City building the day I was here.


















Fifth Third Bank, KeyBank, and the old power plant









PNC and Riverfront Apartments









ToledoEdison and HRC ManorCare building









Park Inn, I stayed here the last time I was in Toledo, which was only about 3 months and the staff remembered who I was!









The ORIGINAL Tony Packo's Cafe, in the east Toledo Hungarian neighborhood of Birmingham


















Chili Cheese Fries and a M*O*A*D hot dog, BIG and good! BTW, these are not typical hot dogs, as I have learned, they are a Hungarian Sausage, very similar to a Polish Kielbasa









Inside Tony Packo's... classic...









Something the Original Tony Packo's is famous for is the autographed hot dog buns of celebrities who have eaten here in the past when touring and stopping in Toledo.

Here's Jamie Farr, Toledo's most famous resident, played Max Klinger on M*A*S*H and made frequent mentions of this place on M*A*S*H, partially leading to its popularity...









Alice Cooper









The Temptations









Sinbad and Howie Mandel, two comedians I have had the pleasure of seeing live









Gordon Lightfoot and Steven Tyler of Aerosmith...









Jerry Seinfeld, another comedian I have seen TWICE...









See if you can find your favorite celebrity...



























St. Stephens Roman Catholic Church









St. Stephens Catholic School, now home to the Eagle Academy






















































Calvin Christ Church




































Nabisco Grain Elevators









Glass City Skyway, this carries Interstate 280 over the Maumee River, connecting I-75 to the East end of Toledo and the Turnpike









Toledo skyline from the Skyway bridge...









Toledo really was/is a city of Industry as I see it in this shot...


















Historic Waite High School


















East Main Street has many nice commercial blocks including these...


























































































Sacred Heart Church































































Body of Christ Refuge Church









The Docks, a neighborhood of restaurants/bars and recreation facilities on the east side of the Maumee River across from downtown Toledo













































Downtown Toledo from the Docks..




































This property on Main St. was once where the Toledo Sports Arena stood...









Toledo Night skyline shots... taken from the east side of the Maumee River...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice updates from Toledo as well


----------

